# دور المساحة فى العمليات الانشائية بالتفصيل



## هانى عامر (29 يوليو 2009)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء البدء فى عمل مناقشة كاملة كل بخبرته الكامله فى دور المساحة فى العمليات الانشائية بالتفصيل ونرجو من الاخوة الاعتماد بالملفات التعليمية والصور ان وجد وذلك لصالح جميع الاخوة فى المنتدى


----------



## هانى عامر (31 يوليو 2009)

انتوا فين ياباش مهندسين هو محدش عنده معلومات ولا ايه ارجو الاهتمام للافادة والاستفادة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (31 يوليو 2009)

الاخ هانى عامر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبعد : ان شاء الله قريبا سوف يصدر شرح وافى لكيفية المساحه فى المبانى مدعم بالصور , وان شاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع وكل من يعمل فى المبانى او يرغب فى ذلك . والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## سندر2009 (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى فى اقرب وقت


----------



## هانى عامر (7 أغسطس 2009)

لم اجد من يساعدنى فى هذا العمل ارجو الاهتمام لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## ALI GABER ALI (9 أغسطس 2009)

*الاخ هانى عامر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبعد : ان شاء الله قريبا سوف يصدر شرح وافى لكيفية المساحه فى المبانى مدعم بالصور , وان شاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع وكل من يعمل فى المبانى او يرغب فى ذلك . والله ولى التوفيق*​


----------



## igi2 (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

علي حسب معلوماتي البسيطة أن دور المساح في المباني يبدأ بتحديد أركان الأرض التي سيقام عليها المشروع ثم يقوم بعمل ميزانية شبكية للأرض الطبيعية ويتابع عملية التسويه حتي الوصول لمنسوب التصميم ثم يقوم بتوقيع المحاور والأكسات من اللوح الإنشائية للمشروع يليها إستلام نجارة القواعد ثم الأعمده 
هذا ما أعرفة عن الموضوع نظرا لخبرتي القليله في المساحة

إذا كان هناك أضافة يا ريت كل واحد يدلو بدلوه في الموضوع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أغسطس 2009)

المساحية الانشائية شانها شان المساحات الاخره فهناك عدة نقاط يجب الاخذ بها :
1\ عمل نقاط التحكم افقية وراسية (او عمل ترافيرس يحيط بالمنشاة ويجب ان يكون مغلق)
2\ ضبط نقاط التحكم الافقية والراسية ( عمل التصحيحات اللازمة )
3\ اذا كان للمحاور المنشاه الاحداثيات يجب التاكد من صحتها اذا لم يوجد احدثيات يجب تنزيل هذه الخرائط علي الاتوكاد واستخراج احداثياتها وربطها باحداثيات نقاط التحكم 
4\ ضبط راسية المباني في حالة المباني ذات التركيب (وله طريقة سوف اشرحها لاحقا )

هذه اهم النقاط وهي بطريقة مختضرة وسوف افصيلها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## مزن محمود (25 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة لنقل الإحداثيات و المناسيب الى الطوابق الأخرى
نرجو التوضيح باسهاب


----------



## amre7 (6 فبراير 2012)

نفسى اتعلم المساحه\


----------



## حازم ابو سمره (7 فبراير 2012)

دور المساح فى الانشاءات كالتالى 
1 - عمل ميزانيه شبكيه قبل الحفر 
2- توقيع نقاط الخوازيق بالتوتل والنقاط دى بيديها ليك المصمم
3- عمل نقل أقرب شرب ( روبير ) وده بيحدده ليك الاستشارى وبيبقى ثابت معاك لحد أخر المشروع
4- بعد الانتهاء من الدور الاول لكى تستلم النجاره كالتالى :
- تضع الميزان فوق الشده الخشبيه وتأخذ قراءه ولتكن 1.5 وليكن الروبير ( الشرب ) عندك 1.7 
- نطرح 1.7-1.5=0.2 إذا انت المفروض تأخذ قراءه على القامه 1.3 برفع القامه 0.2 لكى تقرأ 1.3
-وتأخذ اكثر من قراءه على السطح كله بنفس منسوب الجهاز وبنفس القراءه 1.3
بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
يارب أكون قدرت أوصلك زلو فكره بسيطه وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أبوتقي (7 فبراير 2012)

المساحة في الاعمال الانشائية:
1- توقيع نقاط التحكم (x,y,z) ويتم سلسلتها من النقاط المعتمدة من الاستشاري (إن لم تكن موجودة بالفعل في موقع العمل ) وإن لم تكن موجودة ينسب المبني الي المباني الموجودة بالقرب منه وتنسب مناسيب المبني الي أسفلت الطريق المحيط بالمبني.
2- توقيع حدود المبني للبدء في الحفر ثم مراجعة مناسيب الحفر.
3- وضع مناسيب (أستكات) للخرسانة العادية.
4- توقيع أكسات المسلحة ومناسيبها (أو أكسات الخنزيرة ومناسيبها).
5- توقيع أكسات الاعمدة (أو أكسان متعامدان ليأخذ منها المهندس المدني ويحطط الاعمدة).
6- وضع شيرب علي الاعمدة لتنسب اليها مناسيب صب خرسانة الاعمدة.
7- بعد الانتهاء من الاعمدة وفك الشدات يتم توقيع أكسين متعامدين (مهمين جدا للمهندس المعماري لتربيع المبني) ووضع شيرب علي الاعمدة ليعتمد عليها المهندس المعماري ومهندس الميكانيكا في باقي الاعمال (سيفيدنا الشيرب بعد ذلك في وضع مناسيب السقف)

سنكمل إن شاء الله في المشاركة التالية


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الايضاحات


----------



## عزمي حماد (8 مارس 2013)




----------



## abedodeh (9 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مرسي عبدالكريم (9 أغسطس 2013)

```
[CENTER][SIZE=7][FONT=franklin gothic medium][COLOR=#0000ff]يا جماعة لو حد عندو شرح بالتفصيل  يشرحلنا المساحة في الانشائي[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
```
ة[/CENTER]


----------



## اسامة الشعبان (15 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو من المتخصصين افادتي في هذه المشكلة انتقلت الى مشروع جديد فيلا لاتتعدى مساحتها 200متر مربع لايوجد بها اي نقاط مساحية البناء مبني وباقي الموقع العام مساحته لاتتعدى 60متر مربع هل ينبغي ان اعمل ترافرس لهذا الموقع العام او ان اكتفي بنقطتين علما ان السور الخارجي للمبنى موجود ارجو الافادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

